# MCP joint pinning w/ basil thumb arthroplasty



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello All, 
My doctor did an interposition arthroplasty for a basilar thumb joint (25447) but then does MCP joint pinning for MP jt. hyperextension laxity??? dx 715.34, 718.94 

Op note states: 
There was good stability to the trapezopmetacarpal joint. Once this was done, the MP joint of the thumb was held at approx 30 degrees of flexion in neutral, radial, and ulnar deviation. A small skin incision was made, w/ disccection down to the metacarpal. A 0.062 Kirschner wire was then inserted percutaneously, immobilizing the MCP joint in about 30 degrees. The joint was reduced nicely with the K-wire. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## mbort (Apr 10, 2009)

I believe this is inclusive of 25447.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

